# Little did I know that I would have to give a speech.



## maicart

Hello,

How could I say "little did I know" in German? Here's my try:

Regular construction (_I didn't know_)

(EN) I didn't know that I would have to give a speech.
(DE) Ich wusste nicht, dass ich eine Rede halten müsste.

Inversion (_little did I know_)

(EN) Little did I know that I would have to give a speech.
(DE) Ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass ich eine Rede halten müsste.


----------



## deltron

Hi Maicart,

Just a quick observation that German sentences tend to use the present tense in cases like:

I had no idea she was German. = Ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass Sie deutsch ist (not "war," although there are exceptions sometimes).

So "(DE) Ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass ich eine Rede halten müsste" needs to use either "muss" at the end, or the simple past "musste" with no umlaut.

I would translate that as "I had no idea I had to give a speech."

To capture the "little did I know" segment, I would try:

"Zu meiner (großen) Überraschung musste ich eine Rede halten" or

"Mir war völlig unbewusst, dass ich eine Rede halten muss"

Those are just some ideas..hopefully the native speakers will chime in.


----------



## Frieder

You could also use the expression "Ich konnte nicht ahnen, dass ...".


----------



## JClaudeK

deltron said:


> 1) "Zu meiner (großen) Überraschung musste ich eine Rede halten" or
> 2) "Mir war völlig unbewusst, dass ich eine Rede halten muss"


1) 
2) "Mir war völlig unbewusst" doesn't fit here, IMO.

I'd say: Ich war nicht darauf gefasst, eine Rede halten zu müssen.


----------



## deltron

JClaudeK said:


> 2) "Mir war völlig unbewusst" doesn't fit here, IMO.


Thanks for the correction! I know it didn't seem to google well, but it feels like I've heard it somewhere.


----------



## elroy

deltron said:


> So "(DE) Ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass ich eine Rede halten müsste" needs to use either "muss" at the end, or the simple past "musste" with no umlaut.


Are you sure “musste” would work?


----------



## deltron

elroy said:


> Are you sure “musste” would work?


Now that you're mentioning it, I'm becoming less sure. But it wasn't corrected up to this point, so there's still a chance 

I knew for sure that müsste wasn't correct as written.


----------



## elroy

maicart said:


> Little did I know that I would have to give a speech.


 I think I would say "Ich hatte nicht die leiseste Ahnung, dass ich eine Rede *würde halten müssen*".


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> I think I would say "Ich hatte nicht die leiseste Ahnung, dass ich eine Rede *würde halten müssen*".


 Neee, sorry! Even though this construction seems perfectly grammatical, I guess there's little chance that a native speaker would choose '*würde halten müssen' *(unless it's unavoidable for some reason)*.*
I think, it's got to do with the fact that most native speakers are inclined to avoid 'würde' with modal verbs. Personally I'd rather choose
"Ich hatte nicht die leiseste Ahnung, dass ich eine Rede *halten müsste.*" with the unspoken afterthought: "*falls* ich dort wirklich hingehen sollte."​
So, what it boils down to is actually the fact that the English sentence is ambiguous -- sorry for blame-shifting, but it is what it is .

_(EN) Little did I know that I would have to give a speech._​On one hand 'I would have to give a speech' can be interpreted as an existing requirement for the future, in which case 'would' marks a conditional (in this case an incomplete one):
Little did I know that I would have to give a speech. [if I were to attend the event]​
On the other hand, 'little did I know' is a common rhetorical device that is pretty much always set in the past and that introduces an event that is - in reference to the actual current time - effectively completed past. This fact is important because otherwise this rhetorical device cannot do what it is supposed to do: create a dramatic entrance for an event that had highly unexpected and surprising consequences.
So, from that point of view *'would have to* give a speech' can only be interpreted as *'was required to* give a speech' and in this case 'musste' is closer to the original:
"Ich hatte nicht die leiseste Ahnung, dass ich eine Rede *halten musste.*"​Of course, there are other options like "...dass ich eine Rede *zu halten hatte*", which adds a literary touch and shows that this speech was in the future at the time of 'having no Ahnung' but simultaniously suggests that it is a past event in reference to the actual present.


----------



## elroy

The English is future-in-the-past.  Does “musste” express that?


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> The English is future-in-the-past.  Does “musste” express that?


Well, actually it _can_. It's not the verb form or syntax that guarantees future in the past - that fact is inferred from context.
Your form 'würde halten müssen' expresses more clearly that the speech is a future event in reference to 'no Ahnung haben', but it actually does not guarantee that it is a completed event in reference to the actual present. This fact is also inferred from context.

There may be a German form that guarantees future-in-the-past in itself, but if so, it would probably be such an unusual construction that nobody would actually use it.


----------



## Gernot Back

manfy said:


> I guess there's little chance that a native speaker would choose '*würde halten müssen'*


That's exactly how I would say it as a native speaker, indeed!


----------



## manfy

Gernot Back said:


> That's exactly how I would say it as a native speaker, indeed!


Are you saying that based on reading "Little did I know that I would have to give a speech" and thinking of a translation or based on imagining (in German !!) a scenario that represents the English sentence?

I trust you agree that "würde halten müssen" by and in itself does not guarantee future-in-the-past.

--------------------------
Different approach:
present/future: He *doesn't* know he*'ll *have to give a speech.
--> Er weiß nicht, dass er eine Rede wird halten müssen.  --> Schön formal, völlig korrekt, wird wahrscheinlich von den meisten als "geschwollen" empfunden.
Alternativversion: Er weiß nicht, dass er eine Rede halten muss.  --> the requirement of giving a speech is correctly expressed with present tense, the fact that the speech itself is a future event is implied. Most people would choose this form.

future-in-the-past: He *didn't* know he *would* have to give a speech.
--> Er wusste nicht, dass er eine Rede *???* halten müssen.  --> I can't think of a suitable direct equivalent to this preterite 'would'

Alternativversion: Er *wusste* nicht, dass er eine Rede halten *musste*.  --> this is simply the past form of the simplified alternative above, but it works semantically


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> it actually does not guarantee that it is a completed event in reference to the actual present. This fact is also inferred from context.


 Same in English.  The statement could be made before the presentation is speech.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> I think I would say "Ich hatte nicht die leiseste Ahnung, dass ich eine Rede *würde halten müssen*".


Like!  I agree with Gernot; it’s a good German sentence. I’d probably say "nicht die *geringste* Ahnung" instead of "… leiseste…", but "leiseste" is good, too. Lots of good suggestions in this thread, for example


JClaudeK said:


> Ich war nicht darauf gefasst, eine Rede halten zu müssen.


and


deltron said:


> "Zu meiner (großen) Überraschung musste ich eine Rede halten"


.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Er wusste nicht, dass er eine Rede *???* halten müssen


Ich finde die Version mit 'würde' zwar grammatikalisch einwandfrei, jedoch etwas 'mühsam' - also nicht ganz idiomatisch. Ich frage mich aber, ob - grammatikalisch gesehen - auch 'wird' passen würde (Deutsche_ consecutio temporum_ oder Zeitfolge ist mir manchmal unklar - soweit es eine gibt..).
_Er wusste nicht, dass er eine Rede wird halten müssen.._?
( Die Fassung mit 'muss' halte auch ich jedenfalls für sehr idiomatisch ).


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Ich frage mich aber, ob - grammatikalisch gesehen - auch 'wird' passen würde


Edit: Ich glaube nicht.
Ja, das passt auch, siehe #20

Aber_ ich_ würde auch eher sagen, bzw. _schreiben_: "..... wusste nicht, dass er eine Rede *würde *halten müssen" (nicht "wird"!)

Gesprochenes Deutsch (aber nicht nur): (für mich)  ganz eindeutig möglich: "..... wusste nicht, dass er eine Rede *muss/ musste.*"


----------



## bearded

Danke, JCK.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> _Er wusste nicht, dass er eine Rede wird halten müssen.._?


Prinzipiell geht das schon: _Er wusste [gestern noch] nicht, dass er [morgen] eine Rede wird halten müssen._
Aber das ist dann eben kein explizites future-in-the-past mehr.

Wenn man nun explizit Futur rausnimmt, scheint das noch zu klappen, aber es ist nicht "lupenrein":
_Er wusste [damals] nicht, dass er [am nächsten Tag] eine Rede wird halten müssen. -> ok aber nicht ideal
Bei anderen Formulierungen fällt das weniger ins Gewicht:
Er wusste [damals] nicht, dass er [am nächsten Tag] eine Rede halten musste. 
Er wusste [damals] nicht, dass er [am nächsten Tag] eine Rede zu halten hatte. _

Hier deuten 'musste' und 'hatte' recht klar an, dass es sich effektiv um die Vergangenheit handelt und das Adverbial 'am nächsten Tag' beschreibt eindeutig den zeitlichen Aspekt in Bezug auf den Zeitpunkt des Wissens.

Ehrlich gesagt - und deswegen auch meine Frage in #13 -, wenn ich nur den englischen Satz lese ("Little did I know that I would have to give a speech") und an eine Übersetzung denke, würde ich der Einfachheit halber auch "...würde halten müssen" verwenden. Das englische 'would' lässt sich ja praktisch immer mit 'würde' übersetzen, auch wenn das nicht immer die beste/idiomatischste Lösung ist.
Wenn ich aber aus deutscher Sicht daran herangehe, dann ist mir der Konjunktiv in "*würde* halten müssen" zu dominant und aufdringlich und er ist nicht in der Lage, future-in-the-past effektiv wiederzugeben.

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht überdenke ich das Ganze jetzt nur.


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> future-in-the-past: He *didn't* know he *would* have to give a speech.
> --> Er wusste nicht, dass er eine Rede *???* halten müssen. -->


Laut Canoonet steht im Futur II Konjunktiv I oder II.
(Nur) mit einem Nebensatz ist auch der Indikativ Futur II möglich.
(Edit #17)

Allerdings:


> *Zukunft in der Vergangenheit*
> Mit den würde-Formen kann Nachzeitigkeit in Bezug auf etwas Vergangenes (Zukunft in der Vergangenheit) ausgedrückt werden. Der mit der würde-Form ausgedrückte Sachverhalt ist vergangen, war aber zu einem gewissen anderen vergangenen Zeitpunkt zukünftig:
> _Er lernte die Schauspielerin, die später seine Frau werden würde, in Frankreich kennen._



Wenn ich das recht verstehe, muss man also - streng genommen - mit dem einleitenden Satz im Präteritum (_Er wusste nicht, dass ...._) "würde" verwenden.
Manfy:_ Er wusste [damals] nicht, dass er [am nächsten Tag] eine Rede wird würde halten müssen. _Oder?

Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Wenn ich das recht verstehe, muss man also - streng genommen - mit dem einleitenden Satz im Präteritum (_Er wusste nicht, dass ...._) "würde" verwenden.
> Manfy:_ Er wusste [damals] nicht, dass er [am nächsten Tag] eine Rede wird würde halten müssen. _Oder?


Steht das nicht mit Deiner Aussage im Widerspruch ''Nur mit einem Nebensatz ist auch Indikativ Futur möglich''? Der Nebensatz ist hier wohl ''dass er eine Rede...''.
Canoonets Beispiel lautet doch ''Er sagte, dass er es gut finden wird'' : demnach solte auch möglich sein: ...''dass er eine Rede wird halten müssen''. Liege ich hier falsch?
Auch in Deinem 'edit' #17 hast Du das zugegeben.
''Mit einem Nebensatz'' = in einem Nebensatz.
In einem Hauptsatz ist es anders (nur ''würde''):  Er würde morgen eine Rede halten müssen, dachte er.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Steht das nicht mit Deiner Aussage im Widerspruch ''Nur mit einem Nebensatz ist auch Indikativ Futur möglich''?


Daher


JClaudeK said:


> Allerdings: ......
> Mit den würde-Formen kann Nachzeitigkeit in Bezug auf etwas Vergangenes (Zukunft in der Vergangenheit) ausgedrückt werden


..... !
Ich weiß jetzt selbst nicht (mehr), was "richtig" ist und was nicht.


----------



## bearded

Das Zitat nach ''allerdings'' beschreibt nur die Funktion von 'würde'. Von der (Nicht-)Möglichkeit eines 'wird' ist da nicht die Rede, soweit ich sehen kann. Beim dortigen Beispiel mit dem Relativsatz würde ich ja auch nicht 'wird' verwenden. Der OP-Satz ist jedoch kein Relativsatz, sondern er hat die gleiche Struktur wie der Satz im Canoonet.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Beim dortigen Beispiel mit dem Relativsatz würde ich ja auch nicht 'wird' verwenden.


Das spielt m.E. keine Rolle. Auch im OP-Satz liegt "Nachzeitigkeit in Bezug auf etwas Vergangenes" vor, und das ist wohl ausschlaggebend.

Aber wie gesagt, ich  kann auch keine _definitive_ Antwort geben.


----------



## manfy

> _Er lernte die Schauspielerin, die später seine Frau werden würde, in Frankreich kennen._


 Ja, super! Damit funktioniert's auch.
Bei diesem Satz hab ich nicht mal den Ansatz eines Gefühls, dass 'würde' ein konjunktivisches Konditional oder Irrealis ausdrücken könnte.
Bei unserem Satz "_Er wusste nicht, dass er eine Rede würde halten müssen._" wehrt sich mein Sprachgefühl immer wieder.

Ich vermute, ich habe den Grund dafür gefunden. Ich glaube, dass mir mein heimischer Dialekt - und damit die heimiscche Umgangssprache - ein Bein gestellt hat. Wenn ich den Satz umforme, rebelliert mein Srachgefühl in Bezug auf Konjunktiv nicht mehr:
"_Er wusste nicht, dass er eine Rede halten *würde müssen*._"​
Ich weiß zwar, dass diese Form als formal falsch gilt, aber es ist eben die Standardform im Bairischen. (Laut Recherchen, die ich vor ein paar Jahren angestellt hatte, stammt diese Verbverdrehung eigentlich aus Mitteldeutschland, die dort aber größtenteil im späten Mittelalter wieder ausgestorben ist, sich zumindest in manchen bairischen Dialekten aber erhalten hat.) 



JClaudeK said:


> Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache.


 Die Verbindung von werden + Modalverb + Infinitive + Umformung in andere Zeitperspektiven ist im Deutschen nicht immer ganz so intuitiv, wie man sich das wünschen würde...


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I do not know what is the style of "little did I know".
Translation may depend on this.
Is it modern plain style?


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Hi, I do not know what is the style of "little did I know".
> Translation may depend on this.
> Is it modern plain style?


No. Definitely not! Most - but not all (!!) - types of inversion are old, poetic style.
This particular phrase "little did I/he/she/they know" is a common literary phrase and a rhetorical device that creates a special dramatic effect...when used properly. 
I can't think of a true and direct equivalent in German, but the suggestions above are fairly close (not so much in literary form or effect but at least in meaning).


----------



## Hutschi

Thank you, manfy. In this case I'd use "..., das er eine Rede würde halten müssen." (Claude, #20, contrary to manfy, #19)
It has old fashioned style and future in the past.
I do not reject the würde sentence here.


Manfy #25 works, too: ... halten würde müssen.

The most other sentences are possible, too.

Nichts wusste er davon, dass ...

Wenig - this does not fit.
Wissen is an absolute verb in this context.

Kaum zu ihm durchgedrungen war, ... might be possible.


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> "_Er wusste nicht, dass er eine Rede halten *würde müssen*._"


 Aha! 

It’s so interesting that the different word order gives you a different reading!

By the way, I’ve only ever heard your form used by Austrians, so in my mind it’s filed under “Austrian.”


----------



## Gernot Back

manfy said:


> _Er wusste nicht, dass er eine Rede halten *würde müssen*._


Wir hätten ja dann auch noch:

_ ..., dass er *würde *eine Rede halten *müssen*._​
... im Angebot, mit Objektinkorporation. Das könnte auch aus meinem Mund kommen; deine Version hingegen niemals!


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne alle drei Versionen. Sie haben den Vorteil, dass sie in deutsch wohl alle drei ein wenig altmodisch klingen, ein wenig auch regional. Das passt dann ganz gut zum Stil.

Nochmal zum ersten Teil.

"Little did I know" - das muss ein Idiom sein, da es bedeutet "nichts" und nicht "wenig".
"Wenig" würde auch zusammen mit "know" zum Kontext nicht passen.

(Obzwar ich wenig darüber weiß, weiß ich es doch. Die Wirkung ist, sobald ich es ernst nehme, ungefähr die gleiche wie "ich wusste etwas davon".)

Wie bekommen wir den Stil in guter Qualität?
_
Nichts wusste ich davon, dass ich ... _
Nicht bis zu ihm durchgedrungen war ...
Unerwartet war der fakt ...

Was wäre eine gute stilistische Übertragung des ersten Teils?
Inhaltlich gut gefällt mir Claudes:_ Ich war nicht darauf gefasst, eine Rede halten zu müssen._

Würde hier eine Inversion möglich sein?
_
Gar nicht war ich darauf gefasst, dass ich würde eine Rede halten müssen._


----------



## elroy

Vielleicht “Nicht im geringsten hatte ich geahnt / konnte ich ahnen,...”?


----------



## Frieder

Weitere Möglichkeit: „Nicht im Traum hätte ich daran gedacht, dass ...”


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, beides passt gut.
Danke.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Ich frage mich aber, ob - grammatikalisch gesehen - auch 'wird' passen würde (Deutsche_ consecutio temporum_ oder Zeitfolge ist mir manchmal unklar - soweit es eine gibt..).
> _Er wusste nicht, dass er eine Rede wird halten müssen.._?


Rein formell gesehen mag das hinkommen. Aber wenn es nicht falsch ist, dann ist es zumindest sehr unidiomatisch und sollte vermieden werden. Formell gesehen ist es wohl indirekte Rede, aber zwischen ›sagen‹ (und ähnlichen Verben) und ›wissen‹ gibt es doch einen Unterschied.

Er sagte: „Ich werde eine Rede halten müssen.“ 
Er sagte, dass er eine Rede würde halten müssen. 
Er sagte, dass er eine Rede wird halten müssen. 

Er sagte nicht: „Ich werde eine Rede halten müssen.“ [, sondern …] 
Er sagte nicht, dass er eine Rede würde halten müssen. [, sondern …] 
Er sagte nicht, dass er eine Rede wird halten müssen. 

Er wusste: „Ich werde eine Rede halten müssen.“ 
Er wusste, dass er eine Rede würde halten müssen. 
Er wusste, dass er eine Rede wird halten müssen. 

Er wusste nicht: „Ich werde eine Rede halten müssen.“ 
Er wusste nicht, dass er eine Rede würde halten müssen. 
Er wusste nicht, dass er eine Rede wird halten müssen.  oder 

So schätze ich das ein. Aber manche dieser Sätze sind schwer zu beurteilen.




Hutschi said:


> "Little did I know" - das muss ein Idiom sein, da es bedeutet "nichts" und nicht "wenig".
> "Wenig" würde auch zusammen mit "know" zum Kontext nicht passen.
> 
> (Obzwar ich wenig darüber weiß, weiß ich es doch. Die Wirkung ist, sobald ich es ernst nehme, ungefähr die gleiche wie "ich wusste etwas davon".)


"know" hier im Sinne von ›ahnen‹:


> Little did he know that ...   Er ahnte gar nicht, dass ...
> little did i know | Übersetzung Englisch-Deutsch


"little" hier im Sinne von ›kaum‹. Die Übersetzung „Er hatte kaum geahnt, dass …“ scheint aber ziemlich „lahm“ zu sein im Vergleich zum Original. Man findet nur wenige Belege, die einigermaßen passen:


> Staunend betrachten wir jetzt den Inhalt der kleinen Tintenflasche; wir haben kaum geahnt, daß die Atome, aus welchen er zusammengesetzt ist, so weit hergereiste Herrschaften sind.
> Seite:Die Gartenlaube (1882) 733.jpg – Wikisource





> Das Mädchen behalte ich, den Knaben lasse, weil du so gütig bist, um dich leben, so lange du willst. Er möge werden wie du. O, ich hatte kaum geahnt, wie hier alles werden wird.‹«
> Kapitel 88 des Buches: Der Nachsommer von Adalbert Stifter | Projekt Gutenberg






Hutschi said:


> Wie bekommen wir den Stil in guter Qualität?


Eigenschaften des Originals: 1) Feststehende Wendung, 2) Inversion. Punkt 1) ist mMn deutlich wichtiger als Punkt 2). Wenn ich im Deutschen eine feststehende Wendung finden kann, bei der auch eine Inversion vorliegt: Schön! Und wenn ich eine solche nicht finde: Schade, aber nicht wirklich schlimm!

Feststehende Wendung: Was gibt es da? Ich glaube, elroys „nicht die leiseste Ahnung haben“ ist da eine geeignete Lösung. Vielleicht geht auch:
Unverhofft kommt oft! Ich musste eine Rede halten.


----------

